
How to Thwart Facial Recognition - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/30/magazine/how-to-thwart-facial-recognition.html
======
maxheadroom
TL;DR - Someone made a mask of their exact face that you can wear[0]. The
article[1] goes into some other things that you _could_ do but doesn't
elucidate any more on those things (which, IMHO, is pretty underwhelming).

[0] - [https://archive.fo/qmqN7](https://archive.fo/qmqN7)

[1] - [https://archive.fo/b41zN](https://archive.fo/b41zN)

